# What is DN numbers?



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

DN followed by a bunch of digits is a dog's AKC registration number.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I see. Thanks! 



> Originally Posted By: Chris WildDN followed by a bunch of digits is a dog's AKC registration number.


----------

